# Грыжа L5-S1



## Яновый пользователь (14 Июн 2021)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Алеся, мне 36 лет. 
ервый раз столкнулась с данной проблемой и мне очень страшно. Болела поясница 3 месяца ,а в один день скрутило ногу ,боль была адская, плакала несколько дней. Врачи со скорой посоветовали сделать КТ,выяснилось ,что у меня задняя грыжа L5-S1 на 5.7 мм и вдоль спинно-мозгового канала на 12 мм.Компрессия левого корешка и дуралтного мешка. Признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника. Невролог прописала мне курс лечения;
Эуффилин +Дексаметазон-5 дней
Нейромидин уколы 10 дней,далее в таблетках месяц.
Ацекладин- принимаю уже 20 дней
Мидокалм 3 р в день
Комбилипен 3 р в день,
Далее Пентоксиффиллин 10 дней.
Лечусь уже 3 недели. Онемение левой ноги частично, сейчас стало полегче ,2 пальчика на ноге стали чувствовать. Сейчас боли стали проявляться в ягоднице и икроножной мышце. Ходить могу,но сидеть нет, больно очень.Без обезболивающих пока не могу. Скажите пожалуйста ,можно в данной ситуации обойтись без операции? Если да,то сколько будет беспокоить боль? Я на больничном уже почти 3 недели. Есть ли возможность жить полноценной жизнью с данной проблемой без операции? И можно ли продолжать пить обезболивающее ?К нейрохирургу записана только на 19.06.2021. Спасибо большое 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2021)

Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Добрый день. Меня зовут Алеся, мне 36 лет.
> ервый раз столкнулась с данной проблемой и мне очень страшно. Болела поясница 3 месяца ,а в один день скрутило ногу ,боль была адская, плакала несколько дней. Врачи со скорой посоветовали сделать КТ,выяснилось ,что у меня задняя грыжа L5-S1 на 5.7 мм и вдоль спинно-мозгового канала на 12 мм.Компрессия левого корешка и дуралтного мешка. Признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника. Невролог прописала мне курс лечения;
> Эуффилин +Дексаметазон-5 дней
> Нейромидин уколы 10 дней,далее в таблетках месяц.
> ...


А слабость в ноге есть? Ходить на пятках и носках можете?


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Сейчас боли стали проявляться в ягоднице и икроножной мышце. Ходить могу,но сидеть нет, больно очень.


Значит присоединилась напряжение мышц поясничного отдела и ягодичной области 


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Без обезболивающих пока не могу.


Значит нерв пока прижат!


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста ,можно в данной ситуации обойтись без операции?


Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам. А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного. И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас в среднем это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда обострение проходит быстро, но обостряется часто, то есть, когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник. Не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Если да,то сколько будет беспокоить боль?


Контрольные сроки:
- 2 недели
- 12 недель
- 6 месяцев
- 1 год


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Я на больничном уже почти 3 недели. Есть ли возможность жить полноценной жизнью с данной проблемой без операции?


Полстраны живет


Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> И можно ли продолжать пить обезболивающее ?


Если нельзя терпеть, и желудок позволяет, то можно.



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> К нейрохирургу записана только на 19.06.2021. Спасибо большое 🙏


Готовы оперироваться?


----------



## Яновый пользователь (14 Июн 2021)

Ходить на пятках и носках,могу.
Можно ли как-то снять напряжение мышц ,что бы убрать боль?
Если нерв все ещё зажат,значит лечение не помогает ? 
Операцию буду делать по показаниям доктора, и если не будет помогать лечение.
К операции пока не готова (( очень боюсь,что не встану после неё.
Скажите пожалуйста , Вы бы посоветовали мне сделать операцию лучше,чем мучаться с болями? Грыжа у меня считается уже большая?

Пишу сумбурно ,извините


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2021)

Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Ходить на пятках и носках,могу.


Хорошо, значит по этим показаниям можно не спешить на операцию.



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Можно ли как-то снять напряжение мышц ,что бы убрать боль?


Обезболивающее, миорелаксанты, физиотерапия, особенно тепло, ЛФК специальное.



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Если нерв все ещё зажат,значит лечение не помогает ?


Если стало лучше, значит помогает.



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Операцию буду делать по показаниям доктора, и если не будет помогать лечение.


По Вашему решению. Выше перечислены показания, по каким Вам показана операция?



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> К операции пока не готова (( очень боюсь,что не встану после неё.


Тогда лечиться.



Яновый пользователь написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста , Вы бы посоветовали мне сделать операцию лучше,чем мучаться с болями? Грыжа у меня считается уже большая?


Оперируют не по размерам.
Если бы писали в штаны, встал бы перед Вами на колени, уговаривая на операцию, а так решать Вам.


----------



## Яновый пользователь (14 Июн 2021)

Спасибо большое. Можно последний вопрос. Я прошла курс лечения, который назначил невролог. Осталось только Пентоксиффиллин. Мне назначат ещё лечение? Если я откажусь от операции. Задаю этот вопрос ,тк сейчас нахожусь на больничном,а выйти на работу пока не смогу. Работаю по 9 часов в сидячем положении


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2021)

Если откажетесь,  то должны продолжать консервативное лечение.
Вопрос есть ли чем, но это решать с врачом!


----------



## Яновый пользователь (14 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2021)

О принятом решении сообщите. Обсудим либо консервативное, либо тип оперативного лечения и послеоперационное восстановление.


----------



## Яновый пользователь (15 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо, я обязательно напишу. Спасибо.


----------



## Яновый пользователь (28 Авг 2021)

Добрый вечер, @Доктор Ступин Спустя 3 месяца мне сделали операцию. Операция была 25.08.21. Болей в ноге нет, но пока при ходьбе больно поясницу, ощущение тяжести,кола в спине. Наклон или движение в сторону вызывают боль. Надеюсь, что ещё просто очень мало времени прошло и все будет хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2021)

Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Яновый пользователь (1 Сен 2021)

Доброе утро, @Доктор Ступин 
С операции прошло 8 дней. Боль в спине не проходит до сих пор. Когда хожу ,чувствую тяжесть в пояснице и боль справа ,боль не ноющая ,скорее острая. Скажите пожалуйста ,стоит мне беспокоиться или нужно подождать тк времени прошло ещё мало. Читая форумы,обратила внимание ,что в основном боль в спине проходит в течении 3 -х дней. Я переживаю очень.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2021)

Мало. Но все, что болит, надо лечить. Что врач назначил?


----------



## Яновый пользователь (1 Сен 2021)

Невролог назначила Актовегин 1*3 в день и Берлитион 1т утром. Делаю дома Алмаг по 15 минут вдоль позвоночника.

Может быть Вы что -то посоветуете ? Я пока выкупила только Актовегин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2021)

А зачем советовать, Вы же не выполняете рекомендации врача! Берлитион не принимаете.
По инету лекарства не назначают, но если болит, то надо обсудить с врачом назначение препаратов от боли.
Скорее всего надо два препарата, первый какое-то НПВП - для снятия воспаления от операции и второй какой-то антиконвульсант - для устранения последствий от давления грыжи на нерв.


----------



## Яновый пользователь (2 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------

